# 1953 Cwc Roadmaster



## 1953CWC (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello new here...just picked this up and will need help cleaning it up. I already bought clay color tires for it


----------



## tech549 (Apr 2, 2016)

nice!


----------



## the2finger (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's mine just got it from Bellflower Mark


----------



## 1953CWC (Apr 11, 2016)

i want to do the wheels, spokes and hubs black, is there a company or anyone that paints them and relaces them?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2016)

You could probably do it yourself. You might want to rethink that though because you will devalue the bike when you start customizing it. If that isn't important there are a few online tutorials on how to lace a wheel and its really not that hard. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1953CWC (Apr 11, 2016)

yea that crossed my mind, I figured just black wheels and spokes and clay color tires wouldn't be hard to switch back, and keep the rest of the bike original. Thanks!


----------



## the2finger (Apr 11, 2016)

If you want to do that find a generic set of wheels don't touch the originals


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 11, 2016)

Beautiful bike! Nice find!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2016)

the2finger said:


> If you want to do that find a generic set of wheels don't touch the originals



What he done said! V/r Shawn


----------



## the2finger (Apr 12, 2016)

Boy this 3 Gill rides like a dream


----------



## Boris (Apr 13, 2016)

1953CWC said:


> i want to do the wheels, spokes and hubs black, is there a company or anyone that paints them and relaces them?




I think that would be a mistake. It's kind of hard to find a nice set of those wheels. Yours looks like a nice set


----------



## 1953CWC (Apr 14, 2016)

yes I agree, its hard to find a front wheel with correct size axle


----------

